# Does having sex before fight/ tournament affects your performance



## BeardedBjj (Nov 15, 2019)

I want to know if there is any effect sex has on your performance. Like a famous saying, Women weaken the leg. I want to know if this is true or not. I searched the internet and found some contradicting results, So I came here to know about your opinion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well according to Ronda Rousey, having sex before a fight actually increased her testosterone and we have to remember that aside from poor coaching, her athleticism was never in question. I have seen some research that backs her up in that in both sexes (biological) do indeed have increased testosterone when having sex.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

It depends on the individual.

Some feel drained after sex and go to sleep. Others feel empowered and energized.

Its not the same for everyone.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It also depends on other factors like what someone ate however long before, the time of day, if they took a sex enhancement, if they took a recreational drug or controlled substance, etc. Basically there's a science to sex which isn't always consistent. My guess with a fighter is if they are dieting correctly and in shape it could almost be considered another workout.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> if they took a sex enhancement



For men who use things like viagra.

Just know heavy long term use could destroy their gallbladder.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually didn't know about that and I will keep that in mind if I ever find myself having any issues.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

When Anderson Silva tested positive for steroids. He claimed his sex enhancement pills were tainted. Later Silva suffered from gallbaldder issues and had his gallbladder removed. I wondered if there might be a connection between Silva's sex pills and his gallbladder troubles.

It tuned out there was medical research linking the two together.

If not for that I wouldn't know about any of this. So. I actually learn life lessons from these things. lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind and only use prescribed medication should the situation ever arise considering Viagra is still used for it's original purpose which is as a heart medication. It's just that the side effect was that it could also be used for erectile disfunction. It is also for this reason that it is recommended never overdosing on Viagra because it can legitimately kill someone and guys have died from Viagra overdoses.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sex enhancement pills might only be for unhealthy people who have trouble maintaining a boner.

If healthy people use them. It could eventually damage their gallbladder/body in a way that gives them erectile dysfunction.

Meth abuse and smoking cigarettes are also leading causes of erectile dysfunction afaik.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I know that smoking weed results in reduced sperm count in men and fertility issues with women as well but I didn't realize meth and cigarettes leads to issues as well. More reasons for me to not use it and the irony of sex enhancements leading to erectile dysfunction reminds me of the irony of guys taking steroids having low T levels.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Weed research trends towards being unreliable. Many if not all studies are funded by big pharma. With results being too biased and sabotaged to be legit.

I think most of the negative affects attributed to weed come from pesticides and poisons used to keep pests off it in the growth phase. 

Apples and oranges are good for you. But not when covered in pesticides and poison. That's one good aspect of legalization. The trend towards organically grown weed with higher health and safety standards.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but the whole CBD trend of extracting is healthy without ANY of the risks that can be associated with weed regardless of whether the research is biased or objective. I have never denied the health benefits from the extracted CBD properties of weed but the fact of the matter is weed has side effects and anyone who denies that is lying.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think its weed itself that has negative side effects.

Its the additives, pesticides and poison some illegal growers package with weed that causes negative effects.

Some drug dealers lace the weed they sell with meth and other illicit substances to try to make it more addictive.

People who smoke weed who get anxiety and other mental disorders. That comes from drug dealers lacing weed with meth or whatever else.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the lacing weed with meth is probably why the research comes up but also THC being present in weed isn't a good thing either. Also just inhaling smoke into one's lungs generally is not a good thing to do in general and anyone who disagrees is straight up lying. Now I will admit if there's a strain of weed with no side effects at all then alright then.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Medical studies make no legit effort to quantify the effects of THC on human biology. They're looking for an excuse to publish damning evidence against weed. To discredit medical marijuana as an alternative to pharmaceutical drugs. Facts and legit science are far from being their #1 priority.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Regardless of whether they are being biased or not let's be honest, inhaling any kind of smoke into one's lungs is not good for anyone. Also as I've said I'm not going to deny the medical benefits of CBD which is why I think using that is a good idea. Another bad reason not to smoke weed is the fact that unlike cigarettes, weed bunts don't have filters.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

The modern day cigarette is scientifically engineered to be as chemically addictive as possible. It contains additives and chemical compounds which destroy human health. Far more than smoking organic tobacco would.

I'm not 100% certain on the health effects of smoking. The Diaz brothers smoking weed erryday and still winning triathalons makes me think there could be more to it than we realize. Its the type of question medical science should investigate. But that will probably never happen seeing as how virtually no one does real scientific research anymore.

Real science died a long time ago.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there is some science done nowadays such as with genetic testing but I agree that it is a more rare event nowadays due to bias. That's why people somehow believe that evolution is the begin all and end all despite the fact that it has ALOT of holes. As for modern cigarettes, I agree 100% that it is engineered and yet is somehow profitable.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll give you an example of how real scientific research is discouraged involving important topics like the corona virus.


*



pH-Dependent Entry of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus Is Mediated by the Spike Glycoprotein and Enhanced by Dendritic Cell Transfer through DC-SIGN


ABSTRACT

Click to expand...

*


> The severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) synthesizes several putative viral envelope proteins, including the spike (S), membrane (M), and small envelope (E) glycoproteins. Although these proteins likely are essential for viral replication, their specific roles in SARS-CoV entry have not been defined. *In this report, we show that the SARS-CoV S glycoprotein mediates viral entry through pH-dependent endocytosis*.
> 
> 
> 
> pH-Dependent Entry of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus Is Mediated by the Spike Glycoprotein and Enhanced by Dendritic Cell Transfer through DC-SIGN



According to the above research, pH levels influence how easily cells can be infected by SARS 1.0. Making an effort to maintain healthy pH levels could render people less susceptible to infection or severe illness due to corona. This might be achieved very affordably in terms of $$. Even the homeless could afford it.

This could be relevent info. Yet you will probably NEVER see experts, doctors or professionals mention it.

There is other good info like this I've read which I doubt will ever see the light of day. Simply because real science, real information and real research are discouraged and prevented from being distributed en masse.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Real science being discourages is definitely true if you look at almost every point that the progressive agenda is trying to push. They say that gender isn't tied to sex despite biological sex being extremely concrete. Then even abortion, embryonic stem cell research, and trans children are all contrary to real science.


----------



## DaveAlce (Mar 10, 2020)

I don't think this will affect your body. If you can handle it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Real science being discourages is definitely true if you look at almost every point that the progressive agenda is trying to push. They say that gender isn't tied to sex despite biological sex being extremely concrete. Then even abortion, embryonic stem cell research, and trans children are all contrary to real science.



Their strategy is to encourage people to believe in increasingly larger lies. 

It will reinforce people loving the lie over truth. 

Which will make it easier to influence the public into making the wrong decisions.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I find it ironic how all of these hardcore feminists actually endorse biological men competing against biological women. Then there's also the irony of talking about the gender pay gap and yet saying that gender is supposed to be this fluid concept based on feelings. Here are two truths, gender is a social construct in that gender traits vary from culture to culture, and there is a **** culture in the US...in prison.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Divide and conquer psyop.

Move the goalposts, sow discord, destroy traditional values, gender roles and stereotypes.

Its an offshoot of the left's campaign to destroy monuments, statues and history. To allow them to rewrite society and history in whatever image they choose. I don't think that anyone really notices or cares.

And so the united states may well resemble an uneducated uninformed impoverished 4th world country before long.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually if you think about it that last sentence you posted sounds a lot like George Orwell's book 1984 in which most of the western population is uneducated, uninformed, impoverished people. I wonder if the left even realizes how they are weakening their own future. Muslims are solid and ready to conquer and here they are turning their defense into weak.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I wonder if the left even realizes how they are weakening their own future.



I wonder exactly the same, all of the time.

People smart enough to build artificial intelligence or rockets to mars usually aren't dumb enough to accept political narratives which lead to higher taxes, lower wages with reduced rights, freedoms and standard of living.

The media war being waged against inventors like Elon Musk could be occurring all over the world against anyone with 2 brain cells to rub together. Everyone too smart to go along with the official narrative could be targeted and obstructed to some degree. With the end result being diminished progress, innovation and advancement for everyone.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah you'd think that actually business geniuses and inventors would be smart enough to know how capitalism benefits them and that it's for their benefit to keep capitalism going. I think these people are trying to go along with the political left thinking that they will be able to keep their money if they go along with it. AOC clearly shows that won't happen.


----------



## VherryZevko (May 7, 2021)

I have a rule: Do not have sex while the tournament, because I waste a lot of mental and physical energy on it. My girlfriend really doesn't like it and I understand it and I don't want to make her sad. Only big collection of different sex toys helps us while this time. We have ordered them on a lot of online sex-shops and we have any favorite ones. We ordered vibrators and butt plugs on lovermart.com last few times. I am totally satisfied with its service and policy of anonymity for customers. It would be interesting to read about your favorite sex toys.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And it also depends on how close to the fights it actually takes place. If it takes place closer it will affect a guy a little bit more. A month off it probably won't.


----------



## petersmaze (2 mo ago)

I think most of the negative affects attributed to weed come from pesticides and poisons used to keep pests off it in the growth phase. 
vidmate.app stream videos


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does that have to do with sex before a fight?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

petersmaze said:


> I think most of the negative affects attributed to weed come from pesticides and poisons used to keep pests off it in the growth phase.











Indian police say rats ate 600kg of cannabis from station storeroom


'There is no place in the police station where the stored goods can be saved from the rats,' prosecutor says




www.thenationalnews.com





Police in india claim rats devoured 600 kilograms (1,322 pounds) of cannabis contained inside an evidence store room over a period of 4 years (2018 - 2022).

Best commentary on the topic ever.

Speaking of which, what ever happened to Josh Rosenthal.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Again, what does this have to do with having sex before a fight?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you know how putting your phone on a cordless charger can charge it and give it more energy?

If you put yourself on your lover like a cordless charger, some believe you can gain energy and performance enhancing benefits.

On the opposite end you have Rocky Balboa's trainer Mick saying women weaken legs.

Then you have 45 year old Yoel Romero saying he retains his special energy.

Everyone has their own ideas and ways of doing things apparently.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's also possible that there isn't a general consensus either. Maybe some people can do it and others can't. Hard to tell.


----------

